# please help me decide



## Cheyenne (Aug 12, 2012)

I am not sure if this is the right section to post his in.

Please help me decide which flask to get. I keep going back and forth between phrag. Fritz schomburg and paph. Magic lantern album. Of course there is always the chance the magic lantern could come out normal colored.


----------



## Rick (Aug 12, 2012)

Usually we just get both and more:evil:


----------



## Kramer Chids (Aug 12, 2012)

If it has to be an either or choice I personally would totally choose the Magic Lantern album. But like Rick said...get them both and more.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 12, 2012)

will the Magic Lantern album definitely have all album seedlings or a percentage?


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 12, 2012)

Both parents are full album not just half and half. I am not sure but I think the goal is for all album not just 25% or something.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 12, 2012)

right, but i don't know enough about genetics to know if that cross will yield album offspring or not
i do know that sometimes if you cross two different album species, the resulting hybrid may not be album
at least, i think i know that


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 12, 2012)

Thats why I am having trouble deciding. This is the first time these parents are used for this particular cross. I know someone has made magic lantern album and they came out album(at least some). But its a guessing game. If not I have a flask of magic lantern, which would not be bad, just not my first pick. I guess I am leaning to get the magic lantern and hope for the best. If they are colored I could just sell them.


----------



## Ray (Aug 12, 2012)

Get both.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 12, 2012)

I say get both and a third...:evil:


----------



## Kramer Chids (Aug 12, 2012)

Magic Lanterns rock, album or not.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 12, 2012)

See what I mean about us being a great bunch of enablers, Cheyenne?


----------



## Kramer Chids (Aug 12, 2012)

With all the enablers here I'm glad this isn't www.herointalk.com.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 12, 2012)

:rollhappy:

Thank goodness there isn't such a site!


----------



## Kramer Chids (Aug 12, 2012)

I checked it before I hit "post". I didn't want folks going to some nut job site. Although I do think orchids are more addicting than heroin.


----------



## chrismende (Aug 13, 2012)

Flasks, flasks.....it's such fun, no matter what one decides! I just finished repotting several hundred flasklings from last and the previous year. Time for some serious growth now! And what fun when they first start blooming!


----------



## labskaus (Aug 13, 2012)

get the vendor to send you a pic of the ML album flask. If the leaves are all green, it should be true.
Are the flasks you're thinking about from the same vendor? Then, of course, you need to take two at least, to save on the shipping costs.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 13, 2012)

Cheyenne said:


> Thats why I am having trouble deciding. This is the first time these parents are used for this particular cross. I know someone has made magic lantern album and they came out album(at least some). But its a guessing game. If not I have a flask of magic lantern, which would not be bad, just not my first pick. I guess I am leaning to get the magic lantern and hope for the best. *If they are colored I could just sell them.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> No! If you're young enough and have the time you cross two of the best siblings. From that you will get albums, 25% maybe more.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2012)

The album Magic lanterns would be more valuable because there aren't many around, especially in the USA. If you were in Asia I would say the Phrag cross. If you can have the grower grow them out to a good compot size. I know Tom Kalina had a flask is there another good source?!


----------

